
Complete Guide to Electric Scooters - moremotion
https://altriders.com/complete-electric-scooters-guide/
======
jerome-jh
No mention that e-scooters usually lack brake power to be safe. Most only have
a rear brake, which is much less efficient than a front brake for stopping, on
any vehicle. But having a front brake on a scooter would be very unsafe as
well, because it would be too easy to flip over the front wheel.

Conclusion: e-scooters cannot be made safe beyond 10mph/15kph.

Ever wondered why bicycles have large wheels?

